# Has anyone used a le tour to do some actual touring?



## Cooper S. (Feb 10, 2019)

I just picked up a 73 le tour and want to know if anyone has actually used one for real touring or have pictures of their setups. Thanks!


----------



## mongeese (Feb 10, 2019)

My buddy tours a Varsity ( insert an h after the s ) all over all year long. In Wisconsin! He just took it ice fishing. We call it the deterdant cuz it is set up as a junker so know one would want to steal it. Will try to get a picture soon.


----------



## mongeese (Feb 10, 2019)

Easy to fix and parts very accessable besides 27” tires being fold up spares may be a situation.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Feb 17, 2019)

The first Schwinn Le Tour was built in 1974. Here is mine I bought from the original owner. I put about 2,500 miles on it before I bought a modern road bike. Now I only ride it in parades and Gateway Coasters events. It's a beautiful riding bike. I just got tired of the constant maintenance.


----------

